# Whats your Favorite Gospel Song



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Mine is "When the Journey Takes a Detour" I love to sing those words. It is by the Mc. Kameys


When the journey takes a detour, unexpectedly.
And i try to accept and understand what it all means.
When i'm pressed to show the world, what i really believe.
I will trust you Lord.
When my heart begins to faint because i see a life so frayed.
and my soul cries out OH Lord, how long, can i keep this at bay.
In the fiercest part of battle, when my feet, don't want to stay.
I will trust you Lord, I will trust you Lord, with my life...


----------



## harvey/mary (Apr 2, 2006)

ONE of mine is ...O Glorious Love...by the Talley Trio !!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Gospel only? Or Christian in general?


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeah,Christian too, i should have explained. Hi Brad!


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

There are so many. MY REDEEMER LIVES, by Nicole C. Mullens.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Howdy! Off the top of my head in no particular order:

*Offering* (Third Day)
*Cry Out to Jesus* (Third Day)
*Carry My Cross* (Third Day)
*Freedom Reigns* (Rita Springer) She's good, but, our church band is WAY better though.
*Here I Go Again* (Casting Crowns)
*May Your Wonders Never Cease* (Third Day)
*O Praise Him* (David Crowder)

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Amazing Grace

For years (to me) it was just another song I heard in church and at funerals and I never really paid attention to the lyrics. Then I heard the story behind the song and the fact that it was written by a former slave ship captain. 

We all need to believe that God will forgive us and save us from evil no matter how wrong we have been and no matter how far we have deviated from "the path" This hymn speaks to me along those lines like no other and never again will I hear it and not consider its genesis and true meaning. 

If there is a more powerful song or lesson out there, I am anxious to hear it.


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Just as I am.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Just like my Dad's favorite. The Old Rugged Cross sung by the late Tennessee Ernie Ford. CF?


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Praise The Lord. I actually have a bunch of songs that i love. And AMEN on the "Amazing Grace" that is the name of our ministry. Because it is by HIS grace we are even here today.HALLELUJAH!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Randy Travis "*Raise Him Up*"

This is one of the most awesome songs in modern times that I've ever heard.

From the old hyms, one of my favorites is "*Beulah Land*."

I'm kind of homesick for a country
To which I've never been before.
No sad goodbyes will there be spoken,
For time won't matter anymore.

Beulah Land, I'm longing for you,
And some day on you I'll stand.
There my home will be eternal,
Beulah Land, sweet Beulah Land.

I don't remember all the verses.


----------



## bambinosan (Feb 9, 2005)

How Great Thou Art, sung by John McDuff of the "McDuff Brothers" The angels probably cry when he sings this song.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm not really a very religious person, but in my humble opinion, there was no greater gospel singer ever than elvis aron presley. "an american trilogy" still gives me goosebumps to this day.

YouTube - Elvis Presley - An American Trilogy


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I Exalt Thee- (Phil Driscoll version)
Amazing Grace
Because He Lives
Rise Again


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm a huge gospel fan. My favorite this evening is _Nearer My God to Thee_. Mississippi John Hurt's version is just so graceful and gentle... I love picking it out on the 12 string.

As someone who doesn't read music, I've found http://www.cyberhymnal.org/
to be supremely useful--when you click on a song you get the lyrics AND the melody played as a midi file. 5800 hymns, spirituals and gospel songs. Many of them are "classics" you haven't heard for years, but they sure bring back memories. All those good Wesleyan lyrics married to drinking songs' melodies and meters...


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

I'm a little old fashioned (Southern Baptist) ... and I think most have been mentioned. I remember these in particular because they were all chosen by my mother to be sung at her funeral. 

Just As I Am
Amazing Grace
How Great Thou Art
Rock of Ages


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

River of Jordan, There's a Light by the River.
Basically anything Bluegrass. I love when I can catch "Belivers Bluegrass" on KJIC


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

a few of my favorites....

Just As I Am

In The Garden

Imagine....i have that one on a cd i listen to a lot by Amy grant. i also had that sung at my mom's funeral. I Can Only Imagine.....

also, one i was not familiar with, is now one of my favorites. as a "good bye" to jerry's church, he sang a solo..."I Wish You Jesus". i was so glad i was sitting on the front row so most people couldn't see me CRYING my eyes out! LOL what a wonderful song! jerry says its an old one, but i was not familiar with it. 

his church was kind enough to make me a copy on a cd of it. maybe we can talk him into singing it at one of the fellowships by the sea.

trudy


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

Saviour, Saviour, hear my humble cry.
While on others you are calling..
Please dont pass me by.

I was going to a little church in So. Houston that is a converted house.
Not more than 14 people and a grandma from Tennessee preacher.
(to the person who posted he didnt care for the hard line his pastor inPearland takes, he ought to hear this lady" If your not working for God , get out!")
Every time this rather large lady would sing this , it would bring me to my nknees.
The thought that I might have lived my life and never known that love and forgiveness from the only one who can forgive me and give me life.

Would like it sung at my funeral.. unless the rapture comes......


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh Trudy welcome home, and Jerry too. I would love for him to sing. Also , there is a revival this week at Andys sisters church. 33rd and Ave L. My friends James are Barbara and Andy and them are singing Friday Night and Saturday Night. It is good, we went Sunday Night. It is right next door to the mermaid and dolphin bed and breakfast. The church is called "Speak the Word Church"


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Toms favorite is "In the Garden" also.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

At my Moms funeral, i played, "I Will Remember You"


----------

